# Differences in Arm Shaft Diameters???



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Is there a difference in armature shaft diameter from original T-Jet to AW/JL?? If so, does someone know the diameter measurements???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they are the same and I measure them out to .062


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks AL, but if they are the same, why do the tool makers for commutator
cleaners make different tools??  I thought the arm shaft for
AW/JL is too large of diameter to fit in an Aurora chassis??


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The reason for the different arm tools is because of the step in the arm shaft (Auroroa) vs. the washer on the arm shaft (AW) being different sizes. The shaft itself is the same.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks too LD, that explains it and I'll check that out!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The difference as far as I know must only affect the function of the tool. I've put JL/AW arms in Aurora chassis and vice versa with no problems to date.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Slotcarman, would that be an arm swap only or interchangeable top
plates with arms attached??


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I put a blue tip drag arm in a auto world magna traction that didnt want to fit . I had to enlarge the hole in the chassis for the armature shaft and some other things to get it to work.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

having mic'ed the aurora shafts, they do vary!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't say if arms will interchange between chassis types. I have installed a red devil into a T jet chassis once. I have put a 4 gear top plate/arm on an Aurora specialty chassis (and every other part for that matter) and she ran good, with good fitment of all the parts. The top plates between JL/AW and Aurora T Jets are not interchangeable. I'm not sure about the AFX/Magna/Xtraction top plates, as the few AFX I had came and went quickly. I have no means of tresting because I generally don't mess with anything but T Jets...


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good info, Thanks all!! :thumbsup: Shaft diameters are the same with
difference being step and top plates are not interchangeable.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Except for the 4 gear/specialty chassis. That swapped like a perfect match. The Magna/AFX/Xtraction might work together as it appears they shared the same design. The locating tabs are off on the T jets, as well as a different sized pinion shaft. Those differences make an easy swap impossible. The gears are the same diameter, the idlers are interchangeable, but the pinion shafts are thicker in an Aurora version.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

More good info Slotman, top plates differ for locking tabs and the pinion shafts.
I've been enjoying pancake racing with AW/JL T-Jets but have not acquired
the 4 gear or X-Tracs.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The top plate of an X-Traction will not just slide into an Aurora chassis. I have a bunch of XT top plate assemblies which I was hoping would just drop into some bare Aurora AFX chassis, but it is not to be.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ALl the Tyco stuff is interchangeable.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> The top plate of an X-Traction will not just slide into an Aurora chassis


I often wonder why they just did not make them identical


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> ALl the Tyco stuff is interchangeable.


Not always true Rich. You can't get an HP-7, 440 or 440-X2 chassis under some Tyco Pro or HP-2 bodies.

Joe


----------

